# Hoodie Ban



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Oklahoma lawmaker's bill could ban hoodies in public | Fox News

Looks like I'm banned!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

They should ban plumbers cracks in public and wearing baggy pants down around your knees, leave the hoodies alone.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Does that include Muslim garb they make women wear? 

$500 is a steep fine. If they want a law they should tie it to something like riots protests and other activities. I see signs in banks a lot that will say take off your hat. Is that next? Are we going to need to enact legislation to control violent outbreaks from assault hats!?!?!!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I hope they make an exception for Mossy Oak!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

While I generally think thugs in hoodies with pants down around their asses are fools, this is another frivolous law and an example of over-reaching government. The fact that a Republican is behind this should tell you that Dems or Repubs in office all want the same thing, more government, more regulation, less freedom...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stores in the area can and should ban hoodies while in the store but the government cannot ban them while in public. Are they going to make it illegal for kids to wear Halloween masks on Oct. 31st? If this dumb bill makes it through it will be instantly struck down by the courts when someone challenges it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What next? Can't wear sunglasses in public?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My bank has a sign that says - PLEASE remove hoodies and masks when entering the bank... Remember - its gets COLD here..so lots of folks wear balaclavas and such

I am not sure that ban will stand up to court review


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If they can take your Hoodie, they can take your guns.

This whole law is predicated on making people easier to identify - just like the Nazi's did by making the Jews and Homosexuals wear a mark or badge on their clothes. It is Fascist to the extreme.

Don't forget - some of us are WAITING for a man in a hood to come.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Another attempt at limiting American freedom.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> If they can take your Hoodie, they can take your guns.
> 
> This whole law is predicated on making people easier to identify - just like the Nazi's did by making the Jews and Homosexuals wear a mark or badge on their clothes. It is Fascist to the extreme.
> 
> ...


You win. You're crazier than I.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

By what I read, they just need to enforce existing laws rather then new laws.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

In my mind, let them wear what they want, easier to identify, but, that would be profiling. Where does it stop!!! Police state is my next guess.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How many laws does a country need to say you can't murder, rape, abduct, torture, and on and on!!! Someone here has a sig line from Ayn Rand. The only way to control honest folks is to make everything folks do illegal. Love that line!! Its coming and too soon for me!!

Found it, Smitty's sig line.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What's next, women cannot wear underboob shirts!! So much pandering and politics. Might as well go to a Catholic school and dress them all the same.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Who do they think they are? The fashion police!


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Seneca said:


> They should ban plumbers cracks in public and wearing baggy pants down around your knees, leave the hoodies alone.


But that doesn't defeat facial recognition software so how does that work in big brothers favor.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> While I generally think thugs in hoodies with pants down around their asses are fools, this is another frivolous law and an example of over-reaching government. The fact that a Republican is behind this should tell you that Dems or Repubs in office all want the same thing, more government, more regulation, less freedom...


All politicians are the same turds floating in the punch bowls.

This type of gooberment over reach is what will kill the US. What are they going to do about the cold weather uniform of just about every construction worker in the US:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Unfortunately it's a cause with a stupid, thug bum unwanted crap head for a poster child - nobody's thinking freedoms. They're thinking less stupid hoodies skulking around looking useless.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> If they can take your Hoodie, they can take your guns.
> 
> This whole law is predicated on making people easier to identify - just like the Nazi's did by making the Jews and Homosexuals wear a mark or badge on their clothes. It is Fascist to the extreme.
> 
> ...


I fail to see the connection of making the wearing of hoodies illegal as in any way comparable to making it mandatory of wearing a yellow Star of David on your chest if you are Jewish.

I do not think that the law will withstand judicial review, but on similar note, it is also illegal in Oklahoma to wear a KKK hood in public, which I do agree with. I also think that if a business makes it mandatory that everyone who enters remove all head covering and anything covering your face, that is THEIR right. Don't like it? Don't go there. In about an hour I will be going outside to shovel some snow, and I will be wearing a "hoodie" under my coat with the hood pulled over my head. I am not very happy about something that I have been wearing since I was a kid, which was a lllloooonnnnggg time ago, being associated with crime because it is a favorite item to wear by a bunch of thugs. On a similar note, when working outside and sweating allot, I sometimes wear a bandana around my forehead to keep the sweat out of my eyes. Imagine my surprise when someone told me that I was showing support for one gang or another according to the color of the bandana I was wearing. Are they going to make that illegal too?


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Murphy said:


> Oklahoma lawmaker's bill could ban hoodies in public | Fox News
> 
> Looks like I'm banned!


What a waster of tax payers money and Elected Officials time. Why do we continue to let these Elected Official remain in office and not serve us in useful manner?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Freedom.....like our taxes are taken a little at a time until we one day have neither freedom nor money. When do we wake up to what the Government is doing?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

After watching many, many videos of store surveilance capturing robbers wearing hoodies, a hoodie is just another profiling tool for me. There are others - dreadlocks, facial tattoos, body language.
Admittedly, around the small towns near us all of this is rare.
So, by all means, wear a hoodie if you wish, but notice if any older guys just happen to be walking with their hands in their pockets when you are near. :arrow:
:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be wearing my hoodie today. It'll be underneath my CarHart Chore coat and I'll have a watch cap on under the hood.

Most everyone will be having their hands in their pockets too


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My preference for cold weather attire is a hoodie under a medium weight jacket. Provides the most warmth, and I never did like wearing big bulky coats. Of course, I don't wear the hood over my head when say inside a place of business.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> While I generally think thugs in hoodies with pants down around their asses are fools, this is another frivolous law and an example of over-reaching government. The fact that a Republican is behind this should tell you that Dems or Repubs in office all want the same thing, more government, more regulation, less freedom...


AMEN brother Slip! Every politician, no matter their political party knows deep down inside that you the American people are too stupid to take care of yourselves. We NEED them with their superior intellect and generous heart to enact laws enforced at gunpoint to protect us from ourselves.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I am a 44 year old male, my mom stopped picking out my clothes a long time ago. I really think I can handle the pressure of finding my own outfit for the day. There are way more important things the guberment needs to be worrying about. I started wearing hoodies when I started tree work. I wore it because I needed to warm and mobile. I will stop wearing my hoodie when all the stupid is gone from the world.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I fail to see the connection of making the wearing of hoodies illegal as in any way comparable to making it mandatory of wearing a yellow Star of David on your chest if you are Jewish.


I can't blame you for that. Most people have a hard time connecting the dots and that is because history books are filled with what I call "the end of the story." It happens to every event in history - that's why most people believe that the American Civil War was fought over slavery. American History Books leave lout the part about states rights, taxation, and supporting the north on the backs of the south. Don't get me wrong. Slavery was a PART of it - but not all of it.

The same is true with Hitler branding the German people. Everyone remembers that he did it to identify people to be rounded up and put in concentration camps or killed - and he did that. No denying it. But no one asks, why didn't he just go get them in the first place? Why make them wear the badges / brands? Because... In the beginning Hitler shunned these people and cast them out as the cause of problems and inequity within Germany. He wanted them identified so the people would know not to let them into their stores, businesses, restaurants, and homes. He wanted them to be identified. He wanted them to be visible to the people and government. Eventually he moved more and more to an aggressive posture and started rounding them up - but that wasn't the first step. It was the LAST step and the one you see in history books.

So, now with facial recognition cameras in wide spread use, they want you to be unobscured so they can know who you are. I've been asked not to wear sunglasses and hats into Chase Bank before - But it is Phoenix and Phoenix is SUNNY, you want a hat and glasses. I minded the way they told me to take them off rather than asking politely almost more than the fact that I was being forced to comply.

So yes - this is very much like 1942 Germany.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

And you can always do this!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I'll be wearing my hoodie today. It'll be underneath my CarHart Chore coat and I'll have a watch cap on under the hood.
> 
> Most everyone will be having their hands in their pockets too


That's exactly how I dressed this morning to shovel some snow.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I can't blame you for that. Most people have a hard time connecting the dots and that is because history books are filled with what I call "the end of the story." It happens to every event in history - that's why most people believe that the American Civil War was fought over slavery. American History Books leave lout the part about states rights, taxation, and supporting the north on the backs of the south. Don't get me wrong. Slavery was a PART of it - but not all of it.
> 
> The same is true with Hitler branding the German people. Everyone remembers that he did it to identify people to be rounded up and put in concentration camps or killed - and he did that. No denying it. But no one asks, why didn't he just go get them in the first place? Why make them wear the badges / brands? Because... In the beginning Hitler shunned these people and cast them out as the cause of problems and inequity within Germany. He wanted them identified so the people would know not to let them into their stores, businesses, restaurants, and homes. He wanted them to be identified. He wanted them to be visible to the people and government. Eventually he moved more and more to an aggressive posture and started rounding them up - but that wasn't the first step. It was the LAST step and the one you see in history books.
> 
> ...


Trouble connecting the dots? So somehow making wearing a hoodie illegal is similar to making Jews wear the Star of David on their chests? That is one he!! of some creative dot connecting. It is in NO WAY very much like 1942 Germany.

As for a bank asking customers not to cover their heads or eyes, it is a PRIVATE business, and I think that everyone can understand why they do so. Fortunately if you don't like it you don't have to go there.

I oppose passing a law making the wearing of a hoodie illegal, and I don't think that it will stand up under judicial review, but I do believe that private businesses have the right to require that anyone entering their businesses remove head gear and anything covering their faces, and I believe that it is ludicrous to try to tie it in with the Jews having to wear a yellow Star of David on their chests in Nazi Germany. Making the wearing of a hoodie illegal in no way identifies a specific portion of the population.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> That's exactly how I dressed this morning to shovel some snow.


In Jacksonville there is a segment of society who wear them in August when it's 105 in the shade.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Jacksonville there is a segment of society who wear them in August when it's 105 in the shade.


I like it when the idiots stand out in a crowd. Takes a lot of the guess work out of who to first shoot when something goes down, doesn't it?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Profiling is a natural human trait. Those who didn't have that trait centuries ago rarely survived to reproduce.
I'm a survivor.


----------

